# The best song when youre high



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

the greatest rap song when youre high is..

YouTube - TEH BOBOBO RAP


----------



## purplehaze2 (Jun 4, 2008)

dr greenthumb.


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

>_>.. the bobobo rap is an acid trip within itself.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

i feel anything from sublime is a MUST!!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

i agree but this one time i had a sublime cd and i was in such a chill mood then BAM out of know where the guitar shreiks and heavy metal and i swear it jumped me out my buzz


----------



## 5nug (Jun 5, 2008)

yo check out jail by down it is a trippy or exctacy by bone thugs, its got a trippy ass beat


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 5, 2008)

It's actually YouTube - Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)"

I can never get past like 50 seconds of that video. He creeps me out too much.


----------



## Njsurf14 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kottonmouth Kings are great to listen to but sometimes i get my moms old bootleg beatles and greatfull dead tapes and listen to those, Nobody can play like Jerry Garcia, nobody


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 5, 2008)

god thats true.. theres just so much good shit out there.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 7, 2008)

Styles P- Im So High


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 7, 2008)

YouTube - Aesop Rock - The Greatest Pac-Man Victory In History


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

that sounds like a documentary


----------



## Abstract Gardenist (Jun 9, 2008)

I reccomend: Gotan Project-Queremos Paz & Mocean Worker-Float


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 9, 2008)

i dont know about yall.. but it HAS to be suttin meann like dblock or the dips!


----------



## Doalude (Jun 10, 2008)

There's No Way Outta Here.........David Gilmour


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 10, 2008)

oh god.. im baked right now and the song that is real awesome at the moment is

The Brood - WWF Theme

yeah.. lol its pretty bitchin.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 10, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> oh god.. im baked right now and the song that is real awesome at the moment is
> 
> The Brood - WWF Theme
> 
> yeah.. lol its pretty bitchin.


download

Stunnaman - Drugs


----------



## bigbud69 (Jun 10, 2008)

Try Cross Canadian Ragweed- Nymphomaniac.....good stoner tune


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 10, 2008)

if you guys try the brood theme ill try those


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 10, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> if you guys try the brood theme ill try those


the computer i'm on doesn't have speakers


----------



## mountainmist (Jun 10, 2008)

the funniest ive heard high was when i smoked 7 bowls of aaa and turned on the radio and some dude was goin insane with a trumpet and i couldnt stop laughin


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Pink Floyd wish you were here,Time is a little depressing,Creed,stained,
disturbed, endless tunes!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## MusicHigh (Jun 11, 2008)

Hendrix for sure .. or a little Pink Floyd


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

G-unit - Straight Outta Southside!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> G-unit - Straight Outta Southside!


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jun 14, 2008)

YouTube - Fett's Vette (mc chris Edition)

YouTube - Typical Cats - Any Day

YouTube - Qwel - The Manhattan Project

YouTube - Clutch, Juggernaut

YouTube - Ooklah The Moc - Pick Pocket (REGGAE)


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Jun 17, 2008)

Mm... my favorite music to veg out to... While I do have love for all genres, I've got to say that my favorites when I'm high are rap and techno.

*Rap*

A Tribe Called Quest - any song off "The Low End Theory" album
Digable Planets - Nicklebag is a good choice song
Whiskey Blanket (from the town I live in!) - My whiskey Blanket 
Dr. Dre - 2001 is my fav album
Wu Tang - gotta love 'em all

*Techno*

Deadmau5
Daft Punk
The Crystal Method
Benni Benassi 
Bad Boy Bill

...I love breakbeats and drum'n'bass. Good stuff when you're blazed.


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 17, 2008)

bah, i can only listen to so much seriouso type stuff when im high it has tobe one of those days.. i really love to listen to hang out with friends and sing along to the funnier songs of Insane Clown Posse


----------



## Abstract Gardenist (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice to see someone knows good music (adrenaline). Check out the new Roots- Rising Down, Pete Rock- NY Finest & Erykah Badu- Amerikah if you guys are into hip-hop these albums are the "newest" Old School. I havent heard hip-hop like this for a while.


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 18, 2008)

Shrooms Luke Skywalker - Villebillies 

if you do shrooms and havent heard that song. youre PATHETIC


----------



## skeevy360 (Jun 18, 2008)

this is gay but sounds kick ass... "yours to keep... by Teddybears Stockholm"


----------



## skeevy360 (Jun 18, 2008)

Also Dogs can grow beards all over. by the devil wears prada. now that i think about it anything by the devil wears prada is good.


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 19, 2008)

Citizen Cope is the best shit to listen to when youre in that reflective high..


----------



## ravegraffiti (Jun 20, 2008)

agreed
if u wanna bugout listen to the end by the doors with all the lights out and turn it up real loud


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jun 20, 2008)

You Got A Killer Scene There, Man by Queens of the Stone Age.

Gets me every time.


----------



## IGTHY (Jun 20, 2008)

I'M from the NEW WAVE AGE. I like Spandau Ballet, Flock of Seaguls, Adam Ant!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 20, 2008)

IGTHY said:


> I'M from the NEW WAVE AGE. I like Spandau Ballet, Flock of Seaguls, Adam Ant!


-throws brick at you-

WE DON' LIKE YOUR KINE ROUN HERE BOIHA

kidding.. kidding.


----------



## thugtillidie (Jun 21, 2008)

lil wyte-my smoking song


----------



## thugtillidie (Jun 21, 2008)

lil wyte- roll it up


----------



## IGTHY (Jun 21, 2008)

Any song by Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 22, 2008)

lil wyte gets on my damn nerves now a days. i cant even bare to listen to a lot of his music. id say 90% of anything that any artist i happen to like is pure shit. nothing good comes out now


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2008)

sublime gorillaz bob marley d12dont blow my buzz


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 22, 2008)

i miss proof V_V


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ace Hood- CASH FLOW!!!!!! WE THE BEST!!!!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 24, 2008)

lol DJ Khaled sounds like hip hop harry..

HIP HOP

Kids : HARRY


I remember : Twiztid is perhaps the best song i routinely get high to.


----------



## guitarsmokey123 (Jun 25, 2008)

hey , i can never have gotten burnt and put rap or hip hop on. its like a waste of bud. 
ya gotta go for the mind altering music. the zep, the floyd,yes. 
Of all the burnin tunes out there I'll take CLOSE TO THE EDGE by YES. 


guitarsmokey123
www.smokey123.com



AchillesLast said:


> It's actually YouTube - Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)"
> 
> I can never get past like 50 seconds of that video. He creeps me out too much.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> Ace Hood- CASH FLOW!!!!!! WE THE BEST!!!!


 hahahaahahahahah


----------



## Ganjito (Jun 25, 2008)

Sweet Mary by Equalizer


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 25, 2008)

eh, you just have to listen to what you can tune your brain into. rock, rap, techno, theres all sorts of stoners out there

thats the beauty of marijuana. it brings a lot of different people closer together..


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 25, 2008)

that is true my man... music seperates alot of people. but maryjane brings them all back to peace


----------



## swisherhouse (Jun 25, 2008)

i would have to say my fav is lil wayne and prety much any song on tha cater 2


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 25, 2008)

i really used to consider lil wayne as one of the top rappers in the world.. but i think hes just too damn repetitive these days.. maybe he should take some time off and re-focus.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 26, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> i really used to consider lil wayne as one of the top rappers in the world.. but i think hes just too damn repetitive these days.. maybe he should take some time off and re-focus.


gillie da kid murdered him in an insult vid floating around on the net..lil wayne fell off..wtf is lollipop? the beat is sick..but god damn the song is whack as fuck..but he's still makin money..he's an icon to my generation..can't stop his hustle..so respect to him for making money


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 26, 2008)

but as for me.. i like the pack - jello.. or tiesto - a tear in the open/a walk in the clouds.. and atb - intencity


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL anybody hear about Young Buck. Oh god how is he gonnna recover..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2008)

i heard he left gunot and signed with cash money...if its true, i think hell be better off. gunot fuckin sucks. young buck is the best one in the group other than banks. he'll be alright


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 26, 2008)

i was too lazy to check it out but they say on the big rap feud sites that theres a recording of buck talking to 50 about begging him to let him back in Gunit and how bad hes doing financially.

I dont know who young bucks signed with. he was with cash money before but hes written at least one cash money diss that im aware of. Bah, who cares. I support my fellow Tennessian on any of his endeavors!


----------



## swisherhouse (Jul 9, 2008)

wayne said he wanted to sell 5 million records with tha carter 3 and to o that he had to get women buy his cds and thats what lollipop, the song with tpain, the baby face one and its his southern style. but u gotta give him props for having the cds made the diff. way. cater is all freestyles and carter 2 he writes and it was sick and carter 3 he did both and. but 3 was to hyped and didnt live up. im waited for L.A.X. to come out


----------



## JDoss771 (Jul 10, 2008)

Wu Tang Clan ain't nuttin ta fuck wit

(or dre,tupac,cassidy,weezy,the game)


----------



## Ledkush (Jul 10, 2008)

my favorite song when high is light my fire by the doors


----------



## FlipDV (Jul 10, 2008)

There are tons of Radiohead songs that can just trip you out.
Put headphones in close, you're eyes, and it seems like music is slowing down for you, and speeding up.

Listen to;
Vegetable (On the album Pablo Honey)
My Iron Lung (On the album My Iron Lung)
Paranoid Android (On the album OK Computer)

I love Radiohead


----------



## leowjb (Jul 14, 2008)

Well other than pink floyd, i lalso like styles p - Good Times, techno, and really anything with weird noises


----------



## cooker06 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rakim- Flow forever if you just lookin for somethin to catch your ear(rap)...... but if your lookin for somethin deep or just educated Lupe Fiasco..... Hurt me Soul 
flow w meaning!


----------



## cooker06 (Jul 14, 2008)

really check those 2 out...... WHATELSE YOU GONNA DO SUCKA FISHZ HAHAHA


----------



## THEGROWER42384 (Jul 16, 2008)

kmk-better daze. its all good. beenie man - ganja farmer. cuze its what i do


----------



## asf561 (Jul 26, 2008)

my fave is big booty hoes by biggie smalls cause its the first song i heard the first time i got high


----------



## $moketrees420 (Jul 29, 2008)

yo man check out, Summer Romance Anti-Gravity by Incubus. just daze out mannnnn sick jam session


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

There are too many good ones to name.This ones an oldie,but a good stoned song, I think. YouTube - The Moody Blues - Nights in White satin´67


----------



## weezer (Jul 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> There are too many good ones to name.This ones an oldie,but a good stoned song, I think. YouTube - The Moody Blues - Nights in White satin´67


thank god you posted stoney i only read the first page and knew none of the music...
moody blues aregood..
but how about some floyd or zepplin or stones something live would be great


----------



## mikeNASTY13 (Jul 29, 2008)

check out jonathan goldman, stars of the lid, and robert rich. its crazy shit to hear when you're blown out of your mind


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's some stones.Old stones.YouTube - Paint it Black- Rolling Stones


weezer said:


> thank god you posted stoney i only read the first page and knew none of the music...
> moody blues aregood..
> but how about some floyd or zepplin or stones something live would be great


----------



## Enlightened One (Jul 29, 2008)

heaven for a g- Tupac


----------



## weezer (Jul 29, 2008)

you should have checked out dead flowers when you where there i heard it live the other day.. 
more in the mood for some floyd off the wall and smoke the rest of my last jar of bubblegum


Stoney McFried said:


> Here's some stones.Old stones.YouTube - Paint it Black- Rolling Stones


----------



## mikeNASTY13 (Jul 30, 2008)

the black angels really suck you in. the deftones album saturday night wrist is still a trip for me and i've been listening to it when i smoke since it came out. i also put on T.I., slightly stoopid, hyper crush when i geek out haha. the expendables are good. the cool kids album bake sale has some deep beats. and of course pink floyd, led zeppelin, the who has some good ones. oh and eazy e sippin on a 40, gangsta beat 4 tha street, hit the hooker are cool too


----------



## SoSoStoned (Jul 30, 2008)

MAGGOT BRAIN By:The Funkadelics.


----------



## Benassi (Jul 30, 2008)

Mary Jane ft. Luniz - Potluck


----------



## cooker06 (Jul 31, 2008)

sub-noize rep+


----------



## swikmo (Jul 31, 2008)

I dont know about the best but .....

HED pe has been kickin down sounds for the dome for many moons!I highly recommend them.

YouTube - Hed Pe "Listen" Live


----------



## FlipDV (Jul 31, 2008)

here, listen to this, it's another song by radiohead, it's very fun to trip out to
YouTube - Radiohead - Push Pulk / Spinning Plates


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Jul 31, 2008)

Bjork - "Isobel" (Deodato Mix)  - After the rest of the album its pretty good!

I also recommend "Violenza Domestica" by Mr Bungle http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlBXgMnpWCQ 

and this CLASSIC early floyd track - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvLMopqmjpU

...and these Beefheart ones - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxRt0rTCo7Q&feature=PlayList&p=85AED660A8EB8501&index=0 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgOVZE5weDQ&feature=PlayList&p=85AED660A8EB8501&index=23

...and these trippy Beach Boys ones - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix1-Coa7qQQ - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-kid344Acg - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2y3BkpdBLto

...Don't think theres ONE best one, but EVERY lover of music should hear this one stoned or not - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoXhpZFjiNE


----------



## BubbaSlick (Jul 31, 2008)

I think one of the best is, Gojira - To Sirius

So effing heavy, with tons of feeling..


----------



## stonedbollweevil (Sep 14, 2008)

King Crimson - i talk to the wind and Peter Gabriel's older stuff - digging in the dirt)


----------



## SraGreen (Sep 14, 2008)

By far, best song when high is Stereo by Russ Thompson. He's a local artist where I live. My best friends heard him on the radio one night and could swear they knew every lyric of his song as he sang them. It really gets you mellow, man.

You can find him here. He's amazing.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2008)

Burn one, and watch this:

YouTube - alice in chains - down in a hole unplugged


----------



## Crumbles (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Yall - ABK


----------



## stonedbollweevil (Sep 20, 2008)

Alice in Chains rocks !! a tad depressing though nothing sad really hits me much when i'm stonish, i avoid funerals when i'm stoned after i once went after a bowl (or two  )and was caught sporting an acid grin


----------



## MeL1keS2SmOk1e (Sep 20, 2008)

Bad company, ready for love
audioslave, shadow on the sun
snoop dog, aint no fun
sneaker pimps, six underground
Just a couple of the tunes I like when I'm high anyway.


----------

